# New to glock...need advice! Thanks!.



## Redseal (Nov 12, 2007)

I am considering getting a glock. ( I currently own springfields and rugers) I am looking at the G 26 model. First off, I noticed on the glock websight their pistols are designated "right hand". I'm a lefty....should this be a reason to not get one? 2nd question, do they sell 22 conversion kits and if so will it work on the G 26 model? Thanks in advance for any info!


----------



## precisioncg (Jun 10, 2009)

As far as I know that only thing that is right handed specific is the magazine release. I'm a righty so its not an issue, but if I were lefty I would personally find it to be a pain.
That being said I'm a big fan of the XD but recently picked up a G26 for a CCW. I couldn't be happier with the decision.


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

I believe there are .22 lr conversion kits for the 26. check out advantage arms http://www.glockworld.com/22lr.htm


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm a lefty and carry a G36. I don't use the slidestop to chamber a round and I eject the magazine with the middle-finger on my left-hand. This is not an issue for me as I train this way. If absolutely necessary, I can engage the slidestop with the pointer finger on the left-hand. Excellent weapons. :smt023


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Just buy an M&P9C. All the functions are ambidextrous.

Jeff


----------

